

Ask HN: What are some good resources for re-learning the basics of programming - jj-abram

I have been programming for a while now, but not in a traditional way. I have done some Objective-C, Java, HTML, etc., but I never really started with a good book on C.<p>Can you recommend any books or resources that start from the basics of C, to good core concepts that an experienced programmer should know?
======
jibalt
C is not the place to look for good core concepts. I recommend
[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-001-structure-and-interpretation-of-computer-programs-spring-2005/)
instead.

------
misiti3780
This is excellent:

[http://www.neebo.com/Textbook/the-c-programming-
languageb978...](http://www.neebo.com/Textbook/the-c-programming-
languageb9780131103627/ISBN-9780131103627?kpid=0-13-110362-8&gclid=CNzslND_v8MCFalj7AodKBQA7Q)

